# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Release zZBBFactory v0.6 Enjoy H0T Summer

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Release zZBBFactory v0.6 Enjoy H0T Summer*    *What New:
-------------------------------------* *- BB Full Flash Released, Included OS7
- Now you can check using your PRD the proper flash file, so download it from our support and flash it with zzBBFactory
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Added All latest MEP2012:         MEP-09292-007
        MEP-11534-010
        MEP-14896-006
        MEP-27501-001
        MEP-40488-004
- Added more than 800 PRD to MEP. Now we have supported all calc mep2 via PRD (added PRD of BB 9220, 9310, 9320, 9380, 9520, 9790, 9810, 9900, 9930, P'9981 and others)*    *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
Update dongle is required*  *It's time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

